# Suche nette Leute, die mir einen Plan verschaffen :-)



## Miezekatze (18. März 2010)

*Hi,

ich suche ein paar Leute, die mich der ganzen Materie mal näher bringen...

Ich selbst würde mich als Quereinsteiger bezeichen, ich hatte nämlich vorher nie großartig mögliche Bezüge zu diesem ganzen Thema "Computer" und das möchte ich nun ändern.

Wäre schon praktisch, wenn es Leute in meinem Alter wären. Ich selbst bin 19 Jahre alt und ein MÄDCHEN^^

Da ich momentan auch eine Ausbildung als Informationselektronikerin Fachrichtung Bürosystemtechnik mach, wäre eine Weiterbildung doch sehr hilfreich 

Nice Greetz^^


P.s. Ich hoffe man darf hier auch mal sowas posten...^^
*


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Was meinst du denn konkret mit der "ganzen Materie"? Was ist ein Computer? Wie funktioniert er bzw. was macht er? Willst du den nur "nutzen"? Willst du programmieren/spielen/arbeiten? Da kann man sich beliebig tief in jede Richtung reinknien 

Fragen kannst du immer gerne stellen, aber um jetzt ad hoc nen Vortrag zu halten, müsste ich schon ungefähr deinen Kenntnisstand wissen. Also ob ich bei Adam & Eva anfangen muss oder schon in der Neuzeit


----------



## Miezekatze (18. März 2010)

*Also ich selbst besitze schon einen Computer und ein Netbook soweit bin ich schon mal^^....

Momentan in der Schule haben wir auch mal was über Digitaltechnik gelernt....

An Miniaturprogrammieren alla HTML hab ich mich auch schon versucht, aber leider komm ich in letzter Zeit nicht großartig dazu^^

Was ein Transistor ist oder ein Elko, krieg ich auch noch auf die Reihe,... oder was DNS oder DHCP ist krieg ich auch noch gebacken^^....

Ich wüsste halt nicht wo ich anfangen soll, bin halt in jede Richtung noch größtenteils planlos....

Hab ziemlich viel Intresse an Programmieren, das würd ich schon irgendwann mal gern können, ist ja auch ein spannendes Thema

Word und Exel bekomm ich auch noch gebacken und ein paar kleine Hacks in der Registry hab ich auch schon hinbekommen, aber nur mit Anleitung...

Hilft das ein wenig?^^
*


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> *
> Hab ziemlich viel Intresse an Programmieren, das würd ich schon irgendwann mal gern können, ist ja auch ein spannendes Thema
> *


Dabei kann ich dir auf jeden Fall helfen 

Wenn man jetzt mal Hardware als Beispiel nimmt: Mehr Theorie (Aufbau der verschiedenen Systemarchitekturen, wie funktioniert ne CPU, etc.) oder mehr Praxis (z. B. Übertakten, Einstellungen, Fehlerdiagnose, etc.)?


----------



## alf3181 (18. März 2010)

Am anfang war der Mensch alein, darum schuff er die 1 und damit die 1 nicht alein ist schuff er die 0.
Die 1 und ide 0 vermehrten sich nun und so gab es dann genz viele 1en und 0en.
Das nent sich dann Programm


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

alf3181 schrieb:


> Am anfang war der Mensch alein, darum schuff er die 1 und damit die 1 nicht alein ist schuff er die 0 und die 1 und ide 0 vermehrten sich und so gab es dann genz viele 1en und 0en und das nent sich dann Programm


Jaaa, so ungefähr läuft das


----------



## Miezekatze (18. März 2010)

@Bingo88: Theorie und Praxis  Physik und Mathe gehören ja auch zusammen 

Wie nett, ich krieg Hilfe^^

@alf3181: Geil^^, den Teil wusst ich schon^^ 


Und wie zur Hölle funzt das mit den scheiß Zitaten ?!?!


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> @Bingo88: Theorie und Praxis  Physik und Mathe gehören ja auch zusammen
> 
> Wie nett, ich krieg Hilfe^^
> 
> ...


Zu den Zitaten: Auf "Zitieren" statt "Antworten" klicken oder manuell auf diese Sprechblase im Editor klicken (das Teil unter dem gebogenen Pfeil nach rechts).

Okay, also Theorie und Praxis... für die Rechnertheorie hat man normalerweise 1-2 Semester an der Uni und da bekommt man auch höchstens Grundlagen vermittelt  Du siehst also, da müsste man ggf. ein wenig selektieren (zumal es huetzutage auch keine Universalgenies à la Isaac Newton mehr gibt ^^).


----------



## Miezekatze (18. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Okay, also Theorie und Praxis... für die Rechnertheorie hat man normalerweise 1-2 Semester an der Uni und da bekommt man auch höchstens Grundlagen vermittelt  Du siehst also, da müsste man ggf. ein wenig selektieren (zumal es huetzutage auch keine Universalgenies à la Isaac Newton mehr gibt ^^).




Ja so den ultimativen Tiefgang brauchen wir nicht machen, aber so mit Kleinkrams könnten wir schon anfangen^^, bist du auf der Uni?

Vermittel mir doch einfach mal dein Wissen^^, wieviel Zeit haste denn?


----------



## midnight (18. März 2010)

Auf der Uni? Mit 19 wohl kaum 


> eine Ausbildung als Informationselektronikerin Fachrichtung Bürosystemtechnik



so far


----------



## Sash (18. März 2010)

naja da das ganze ziemlich umfangreich ausfallen kann wäre es nett zu wissen welche punkte dich genau interessieren. mehr hardware wissen, mehr übers programmieren, betriebssyteme oder ka...


----------



## Jared566 (18. März 2010)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> *Also ich selbst besitze schon einen Computer und ein Netbook soweit bin ich schon mal^^....
> 
> Momentan in der Schule haben wir auch mal was über Digitaltechnik gelernt....
> 
> ...




Wenn du schonmal ein PC und ein notebook besitzt wirst du ja denke ich mal schon ein kleines heimnetz aufgebaut haben 

Und wenn du dann noch weißt was DNS und DHCP sind bist du doch schonmal kein neuling ^^

Wenn ich zb. jemanden bei mir im Betrieb danach fragen würde (jemand der schon 10 jahre mitm PC arbeitet aber sonst keinen plan hat), würde mich die person höchstwahrscheinlich nur blöd angucken ^^ 

Also mach dich doch nicht schlechter als du eigendlich bist  Grundkenntnisse sind schonmal von Vorteil und bei Fragen kannst du dich ja jederzeit hier ans Forum wenden 


Zur Programmierung: Wenn du mit HTML schonmal angefangen hast (ist zwar keien programmiersprache sondern eine formatiersprache^^), würde ich dir empfehlen mit PHP weiterzumachen  

PHP ist eine Webbasierende Programmiersprache und wie ich finde auch relativ einfach, da sich die meisten Funktionen Selbst erklären ^^ dazu kann man dann noch eine Datenbank anbinden und vieles mehr ^^ Oder auch einen TS Server auslesen 

Mir persönlich hat es PHP sehr angetag, da man damit halt eine menge machen kann und das auch anderen zur verfügung stellen kann 

Aber schau doch mal in alle bereiche rein und dann entscheide was die am meisten spaß macht ^^  vllt moddest du ja gern oder spielst gern mit flüssigen Stickstoff rum oder ach was weiß ich ^^

Fals du hilfe brauchst: einfach melden 

Mfg Jared


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

> Auf der Uni? Mit 19 wohl kaum


Sind aber einige in meinem Studiengang 
Ich bezog mich aber eh auf mein Studium...
(Japp, bin zur Zeit Student )

Kleinkrams, so so... mal überlegen... die Selektion von nützlichen und nutzlosen Sachen, die man so an der Uni mitbekommt, ist machnmal etwas tricky 

Eine Auswahl möglicher Themengebiete wären (spontan):


Zahlensysteme (Hex, Binär, Dezimal)
Rechnerarchitekturen I (Harvard, von Neumann, CISC, RISC)
Rechnerarchitekturen II (x86, amd64, ia-64 & co.)
Funktionsweise einer CPU (gaaaanz grob)
Das ist recht viel Theorie und auch nicht unbedingt notwendig, wenn man nur damit arbeiten will. Es ist durchaus hilfreich zu wissen, was der Unterschied zw. x86 und amd64 (x86-64) ist, aber so die Details sind für die meisten eher ohne Bedeutung.

Für's programmieren sind aber z. B. die Zahlensysteme sehr wichtig! Wenn du in die Richtung was machen möchtest, musst du dich aber auch erstmal für eine Programmiersprache entscheiden, mit der du anfangen möchtest (ich würde jetzt mal C# oder Java vorschlagen).


----------



## Miezekatze (18. März 2010)

@Jared556: Das war doch mal ein umfangreicher Bericht 

Da ist mir demletzt auch was untergekommen, ein Bekannter arbeitet bei der Computerfirma X und dort arbeiten hauptsächlich IT-Systemelektroniker, er hat es aber doch tatsächlich geschafft ein ISDN-Telefon so zu verstellen, weil er kein Plan von MSN hatte, dass die Privatleute dachten, dass Ding wäre kaputt^^.... Hauptproblem war, dass die T-Com Box einfach nur das Faxgerät auf dem zweiten Telefonanschluss nicht erkannte^^.... 1x auf Werkeinstellungen zurückgesetzt und schon hat es wieder gefunzt... wenn mir sowas als knapp 30Jährige passieren würde, würd ich mich auch in Grund und Boden schämen^^

Das mit dem PHP werd ich mir heute abend zuhause dann auch mal genauer anschauen^^, wenn du drauf hängen geblieben bist, ist es vllt auch interessant für mich, davon werd ich mich dann wohl überzeugen müssen^^

@Sash: Was ich weiss ist z.B. das ich gern mehr von den älteren Betriebssystemen wüsste, alla Windows 2000 und XP, auch an Server 2003 bin ich interessiert  Denn ich denke der ganze Kram baut aufeinander auf ....


@Bingo88:

Zahlensysteme haben wir grade in der Schule gemacht, da  blick ich voll durch, auch wie man die Zahlensysteme umwandelt alla von Dual in Hexa mit dem tollen "Resteverfahren" usw.

Rechnerarchitekturen II hat demletzt mein Chef kurz angeschnitten, da würd ich gern näher drauf eingehen.... 
Rechnerarchitekturen I sag mir mal überhaupt nix, ist das sinnvoll?^^

Und wie so ne CPU funzt würd mich auch mal intressieren, bin immernoch übeslt fasziniert über die Teile 

Und was studierst du eigtl genau?^^


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Rechnerarchitekturen II hat demletzt mein Chef kurz angeschnitten, da würd ich gern näher drauf eingehen....


Das ist ja schonmal nen guter Anfang.



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Rechnerarchitekturen I sag mir mal überhaupt nix, ist das sinnvoll?^^


Ist nicht ganz so wichtig, ist mehr was geschichtliches 



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Und wie so ne CPU funzt würd mich auch mal intressieren, bin immernoch  übeslt fasziniert über die Teile


Da können wir was machen, da gibts auch schöne Bildchen zu 



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Und was studierst du eigtl genau?^^


Informatik (genauer: "Scientific Programming", aber damit können die meisten nix anfangen )


----------



## Jared566 (18. März 2010)

> Was ich weiss ist z.B. das ich gern mehr von den älteren Betriebssystemen wüsste, alla Windows 2000 und XP, auch an Server 2003 bin ich interessiert  Denn ich denke der ganze Kram baut aufeinander auf ....



Du kannst ja mal in deiner Schule nachfragen, ob ihr an MSDNAA Accounts dran kommt. Dort gibts für Schüler (und auch Schülerinnen^^) sämtliche Betriebssystem von Microsoft, allerdings dürfen diese nicht komerziell eingesetzt werden. Also nur zu Testzwecken. Wenn du noch nen Rechner über hast, kram den raus und pack mal nen Serversystem drauf, das ist wirklich interessant 

Ach ja: Windows Server 2003 ist nicht alt ^^ wir haben erst vor nem halben ja von 2000 auf 2003 Migriert ^^

Was auch interessant ist, wäre Linux  ist kostenlos und du kannst alles machen, was du auch mit einem Windows Server machen würdest (ausgenommen vllt. einen Domänencontroler)

Ich habe zwar auch seeehr leichte Grundkenntnisse in C++ aber mich hat PHP mehr fasziniert ^^ und wenn du es da mal übels drauf hast, kannst du auch nen Forum oder ein Browsergame programmieren (dafür muss du aber auch schon nen paar Jahre Php proggen ;P)^^

Bei Fragen frag einfach und ich denke das du uns wahrscheinlich auch mal helfen kannst 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Jared566 (18. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Informatik (genauer: "Scientific Programming", aber damit können die meisten nix anfangen )



Korrekt, ich kann damit absolut nix anfangen


----------



## Miezekatze (18. März 2010)

Bingo88: Ist nicht ganz so wichtig, ist mehr was geschichtliches 

Dann scheint das ja nicht so wichtig zu sein^^?


Bingo88: Da können wir was machen, da gibts auch schöne Bildchen zu 

Ohhhh jaaaaa *freu* Bildchen sind immer toll *das Mädchen in mir rauslass*


Bingo88: Informatik (genauer: "Scientific Programming", aber damit können die meisten nix anfangen )

Jaaa, Informatik sagt mir da schon mehr, aber was hat man dann davon wenn man fertig ist, was kann man damit beruflich anfangen? 

Du bist also auch einer dieser Theoretiker^^ die immer so verpöhnt werden 

@Jared556:

Ich glaub kaum, dass wir in unserer Schule MSDNAA haben, wir arbeiten dort immernoch mit BNC-Bus-System und Windows 2000, wo auf den Rechnergehäusen steht, ob du einen mit 128MB oder 256MB abgekriegt hast 

Gibt es nicht schon Server 2008?!

Jaja Linux, das Ding was ich ganz und garnicht versteh, weil ich ein klassischer Mausschubser bin, mit der cmd.exe komm ich ja noch son bisschen klar, z.B. ipconfig und ping und so...
aber bei Linux hörts auf, mein Chef will mir des auch ab und zu einflössen, hab zwar schon 2 Mal Linux mit meim Chef installiert, awa peil des noch net so ganz 


Ich hoffe doch auch, dass ich euch mal helfen kann, versuche mich jeden Tag weiter zu bilden^^ hab kaum noch Zeit meine Freunde unter der Woche zu besuchen^^... weil ich mir alles mögliche an Theorie versuche einzuflössen  Hab meist nur am Wochenende Zeit und selbst da schleif ich überall mein Netbook oder meinen PC mit 

Oh ja ein eigenes Browsergame, wär ja mal geil^^


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Bingo88: Informatik (genauer: "Scientific Programming", aber damit können die meisten nix anfangen )
> 
> Jaaa, Informatik sagt mir da schon mehr, aber was hat man dann davon wenn man fertig ist, was kann man damit beruflich anfangen?
> 
> Du bist also auch einer dieser Theoretiker^^ die immer so verpöhnt werden


Man kann dann eigentlich alles machen, wo man programmieren muss. Ich persönlich wollte mal ne zeitlang Spiele programmieren, aber ich bin jetzt eher in die Richtung Audioanwendungen aktiv, zumindest privat. Aktuell arbeite ich aber im Bereich Datenbanken und Webdienste (3 Tage die Woche), so viel mit der Theorie hab ich also auch nicht mehr zu tun 

Zu den Themen: Im Moment hab ich grade keine Zeit so nen halben Aufsatz zu verfassen, aber ich kann heute Abend mal gucken, vielleicht zu der x86 Geschichte


----------



## Jared566 (18. März 2010)

Frag ma einen ungebildeten (bim bereich Computer) was eine BNC-Bus-System ist xD und dann sag nochmal das du nix weißt xD Linux (mit oder ohne Grafische Oberfläche) ist garnicht so schwer ^^ es gibt die meisten befehle auch unter Linux nur heißen die evtl. etwas anderst... zb. unter Windows gibt es ipconfig unter linux heißt das ifconfig ^^ und ping gibts auch und macht auch das selbe ^^

Ja es gibt schon Server 2008 nur das bringt uns nix, da wir mit xp arbeite 
und bei den serverversionen verhält sich das so:
Server 2003  - XP
Server 2008  - Vista und ab R2 auch Win7

Man kann zwar auch ein Rechner mit Xp an einen Server mti 2008 dranhängen und umgekerht genause nur gibts dann halt funktionen, die auf Client oder Serverseite nicht genutzt werden können 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Ryokage (18. März 2010)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ohhhh jaaaaa *freu* Bildchen sind immer toll *das Mädchen in mir rauslass*


Hey, ich freu mich auch immer über bunte Bildchen, aber ein Mädchen bin ich nicht 



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ich glaub kaum, dass wir in unserer Schule MSDNAA haben, wir arbeiten dort immernoch mit BNC-Bus-System und Windows 2000, wo auf den Rechnergehäusen steht, ob du einen mit 128MB oder 256MB abgekriegt hast



Klingt wie bei uns anner Uni, gruselig was da teilweise an Rechnern rumsteht, und wir haben zwar MSDNAA aber deswegen ist trotzdem überall WinXP drauf, selbst auf den Aktuellen Rechnern. Naja, wenigstens hab ich so Win7 



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Jaja Linux, das Ding was ich ganz und garnicht versteh, weil ich ein klassischer Mausschubser bin, mit der cmd.exe komm ich ja noch son bisschen klar, z.B. ipconfig und ping und so...



Ach, Linux ist doch meist auch schon sowas von Mausschubser freundlich Wenn dann gleich Unix, wenn man muss lernt man die Befehle auch recht schnell, leider vergisst man sie auch schnell wieder, aber dafür gibt es Befehlstabellen. Wenn man z.B. C programmiert, geht das unter Unix und Linux sehr viel besser als unter Windows. An sich finde ich das System gar nicht schlcht, wenn ich nicht so ein Zocker wäre, würde ich Windows wohl auch nicht mehr nutzen


----------



## moronic (18. März 2010)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> *
> Da ich momentan auch eine Ausbildung als Informationselektronikerin Fachrichtung Bürosystemtechnik mach, wäre eine Weiterbildung doch sehr hilfreich
> *



Die gleiche Ausbildung habe ich auch gemacht! Wir hatten damals kein einziges Mädel in der Klasse.. Wie sich die Zeiten ändern!

Im laufe der Ausbildung wirst du dich sehr wahrscheinlich noch viel mit dem Thema PC beschäftigen. Uns wurde damals näher gebracht, wie ein Schreibmaschinenprozessor funktioniert und ich hab das nie kapiert ^^


----------



## Miezekatze (18. März 2010)

*@Bingo88*: Ja,son selbstverfasster Text in Sprache die ich auch versteh wär schon ganz praktisch ich will mich auch nicht ständig nur von Wikipedia ernähren 

D.h. ich bin mit dem programmieren anscheinend bei dir genau an der richtigen Stelle  das find ich doch toll^^

*@Jared556*: Ich hab zumindest mal stark das Gefühl, dass ich total planlos bin und ich find zu wissen was ein BNC-Bus-System ist macht mich auch nicht grad so schlau wie ich gerne sein würde^^.... 

Wenn ich n Plan haben will, dann halt immer n richtig gescheiten Plan^^.... also immer schön her mit ganz viel Informationen

Ach so sieht das also aus, dass die Serverversionen auf die Betriebssysteme abgestimmt sind, kann man das so bezeichnen?!

*@Ryokage*: Ich dacht nur weil ich n Mädchen bin, freu ich mich so arg über Bildchen

Ihr habt aber wenigstens XP abbekommen und ihr habt bestimmt auch kein BNC mehr....

Bei HTML gibts ja auch so tolle Tabellen die du in deinen Explorer poppeln kannst soweit ich weiss, aber soweit war ich dann auch noch nicht^^...

*@moronic*: Ja außer mir gibt es noch EIN Mädchen in der Klasse, und die ist von den freundlichen Leuten der Zeugen Jehovas^^, aber die is voll in Ordnung und voll schlau

Ja, aber irgendwie denk ich mir schon die ganze Zeit ich bin total planlos weil ich vorher nie großartig was mit PCs zu tun hatte, ich nehm mir halt auch ein Beispiel an meinem Chef ich denk mir als wie soll ich des alles in 3 Jahren wissen, ich kanns mir als kaum vorstellen... er ist auch nicht großartig älter als ich, zarte 28 ist er^^....hat schon seine eigene Firma, da will ich irgendwann auch mal hin und ich will eben nur gute Arbeit abliefern und nicht immer dastehen und nur Bahnhof verstehen^^


----------



## Cop (18. März 2010)

Also ich könnte da sicher auch so meinen senf dazu geben, aber bin leider nicht in deinem alter, und da hast du ja sehr enge grenzen gezogen !


----------



## moronic (18. März 2010)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ja, aber irgendwie denk ich mir schon die ganze Zeit ich bin total planlos weil ich vorher nie großartig was mit PCs zu tun hatte, ich nehm mir halt auch ein Beispiel an meinem Chef ich denk mir als wie soll ich des alles in 3 Jahren wissen, ich kanns mir als kaum vorstellen... er ist auch nicht großartig älter als ich, zarte 28 ist er^^....hat schon seine eigene Firma, da will ich irgendwann auch mal hin und ich will eben nur gute Arbeit abliefern und nicht immer dastehen und nur Bahnhof verstehen^^



Mach dir da mal nicht so viele Gedanken drüber. Das kommt alles noch. Selbst wenn du deinen Gesellenschein in der Hand hast kannst du nicht alles wissen! Wenn man als Geselle beispielsweise die Firma wechselt wird man eh immer in die Materie neu eingewiesen. 
Habe mir während meiner Ausbildung auch andauernd die Frage gestellt, ob und wie ich das alles packen soll. Am ende war es dann wirklich bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Du machst die Ausbildug ja, weil du das alles lernen willst - da ist es dann auch normal, wenn du größtenteils dabei stehst und viel erklärt bekommst.


----------



## Miezekatze (18. März 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> Also ich könnte da sicher auch so meinen senf dazu geben, aber bin leider nicht in deinem alter, und da hast du ja sehr enge grenzen gezogen !



 Du darfst ruhig auch dein Senf dazu geben, du hast bestimmt auch mehr Erfahrung, es ist halt nur praktisch wenn die Leute in meinem Alter sind, weil ich es dann vllt besser verstehe^^ Und so lernt man neue Leute in seinem Alter kennen 



			
				moronic schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dir da mal nicht so viele Gedanken drüber. Das kommt alles noch. Selbst wenn du deinen Gesellenschein in der Hand hast kannst du nicht alles wissen! Wenn man als Geselle beispielsweise die Firma wechselt wird man eh immer in die Materie neu eingewiesen.
> Habe mir während meiner Ausbildung auch andauernd die Frage gestellt, ob und wie ich das alles packen soll. Am ende war es dann wirklich bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Du machst die Ausbildug ja, weil du das alles lernen willst - da ist es dann auch normal, wenn du größtenteils dabei stehst und viel erklärt bekommst.



Joar aber manchmal kommt man sich schon blöd vor^^, vorallem weil ich gemerkt habe, dass wenn man sich heutzutage irgendwo bewirbt, dass die teilweise sogar schon vorraussetzen, dass man Ahnung von dem Kram hat, das find ich manchmal schon heftig


----------



## Hendrix !!! (18. März 2010)

Bin auch älter als du, esse aber keinen Senf also schreibe ich auch was! 

Hier kann man sein EDV wissen auf die probe stellen ?

ZUBILIS * EDV-Test

EDV-Portal - Excel, Word, Windows, Access, PC-Grundlagen Online-Tests

PS : mehr weiss ich leider nicht !!!


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Heute schaff ich leider nix mehr. Muss die chinesische Hackerarmee von meinem Server fernhalten


----------



## Miezekatze (18. März 2010)

Lebende Materie ich dacht schon ich bin allein hier und keiner redet mehr it mir^^.... mir ist soooo abartig langweilig.... kennt ihr VMWARE?


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Japp, nutze aber lieber Virtualbox, weil's umsonst ist. Geiz ist geil 



> *@Bingo88*: Ja,son selbstverfasster Text in Sprache die ich auch  versteh wär schon ganz praktisch ich will mich auch nicht ständig nur  von Wikipedia ernähren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da finden wir sicher was nettes für den Einstieg.


----------



## Miezekatze (18. März 2010)

Mhhhh, ich glaub die für die VMWARE muss ich auch nix bezahlen


Ohja freu mich schon am meisten Zeit hab ich halt am Wochenende und das fängt ja morgen schon an, wenn ich net tot umfall weil ich kaum schlafen werd heut nacht^^


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ohja freu mich schon am meisten Zeit hab ich halt am Wochenende und das fängt ja morgen schon an, wenn ich net tot umfall weil ich kaum schlafen werd heut nacht^^


häh? Man kann zwar vom Programmieren schlaflose Nächte bekommen, aber ganz sicher net, weil's so geil ist  Eher weil man im Halbschlaf in irgendnem Untermodul nen Haufen Stoffwechselendprodukte fabriziert hat...


----------



## Miezekatze (18. März 2010)

*Ne ich bin nicht wegem Programmieren wach, das wär ja echt grob^^ Ich wart auf Gesellschaft *


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> *Ne ich bin nicht wegem Programmieren wach, das wär ja echt grob^^ Ich wart auf Gesellschaft *


Ich dachte schon, du wärst etwas übermotiviert


----------



## Miezekatze (18. März 2010)

*Neee^^ man muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben, ich hab für heute schon genug input^^*


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> *Neee^^ man muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben, ich hab für heute schon genug input^^*


Gut, gut. Ich denke, am WE habe ich etwas mehr Zeit. Ich schreib zwar nächste Woche noch ne C# Klausur, so viel muss ich da net für tun


----------



## Jared566 (19. März 2010)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> kennt ihr VMWARE?



Kommt drauf an was du machen willst  Wenn du ein Windows System als virtuelle Maschine laufen lassen willst, nutz am besten Virtual PC (kostenlos). Das eigenet sich am besten dafür und ist auch relativ klein und übersichtlich.

Solltest du dich doch entscheiden mal was mit Linux zu machen, nimm VirtualBox  Das ist halt auf Linux optimiert und auch kostenlos ^^

Natürlich kannst du auch Windows in Virtual Box laufen lassen, nur i-wie funktioniert Linux in Virtual PC nicht 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Cop (19. März 2010)

also ich nutze immer Microsoft Virtial PC2007, kosst nix und läuft super.
habe ganze Server Farmen drauf laufen gehabt !


----------



## Miezekatze (19. März 2010)

*Da werd ich mir dann mal die ganzen Sachen anschauen wenn ich Zeit habe, kannte eben nur VMWARE von meinem chef *


----------



## rebel4life (22. März 2010)

Rechnerarichtekturen 1 ist schon wichtig, aber eigentlich nur sofern du Mikocontroller programmierst.


----------



## Mc_Ferry (22. März 2010)

ich hab immer noch nicht ganz kapiert ob du ehr was in richtung praxis lernen willst oder ehr in richtung theorie. Ich mein mal bekommste nen rechner auseinander gefrickelt und dann wieder zusammen? Und das gleiche mit nem laptop? weil das sind wirklich praxis relevante dinge, in meinen augen. Wohl auch das größte manko bei den meisten "Theoretikern" wie ich se auch bei mir im Info LK 13 sehe. 15 punkte stehen und nit mal ne festplate ausbauen können x__X

Ansonsten Programmierung, solche schönen sachen wie Java und C# sind wohl die zukunftsweisenden programmiersprachen. Wobei man grundkonzepte wie Schleifen, Rekursion und so weiter, doch schonmal gehört haben sollte, dafür reichen dann auch einfache sprachen wie basic oder pascal (wie sie ja auch zu gern zu lehrzwecken eingesetzt werden).


----------



## Miezekatze (23. März 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Rechnerarichtekturen 1 ist schon wichtig, aber eigentlich nur sofern du Mikocontroller programmierst.



Soweit ich weiss ist das sinnvoll weil wir es bei der ÜBA (Überbetrieblichen Ausbildung) sowieso lernen müssen, und ich wüsste meist vorher schon ein wenig über das....



Mc_Ferry schrieb:


> ich hab immer noch nicht ganz kapiert ob du ehr was in richtung praxis lernen willst oder ehr in richtung theorie. Ich mein mal bekommste nen rechner auseinander gefrickelt und dann wieder zusammen? Und das gleiche mit nem laptop? weil das sind wirklich praxis relevante dinge, in meinen augen. Wohl auch das größte manko bei den meisten "Theoretikern" wie ich se auch bei mir im Info LK 13 sehe. 15 punkte stehen und nit mal ne festplate ausbauen können x__X
> 
> Ansonsten Programmierung, solche schönen sachen wie Java und C# sind wohl die zukunftsweisenden programmiersprachen. Wobei man grundkonzepte wie Schleifen, Rekursion und so weiter, doch schonmal gehört haben sollte, dafür reichen dann auch einfache sprachen wie basic oder pascal (wie sie ja auch zu gern zu lehrzwecken eingesetzt werden).



Ich hätte am liebsten erst die Theorie bevor ich mich an die Praxis mache, das ist immer gut... Ich weiss wenigstens, dass ich irgendwann so oder so die Erfahrung im praktischen bekomme....

Jaja immer diese Theoretiker 

Aber im unteren Abschnitt versteh ich größtenteils nur Bahnhof...


----------



## DarkMo (23. März 2010)

hmm, es gibt zum bsp deterministische programmiersprachen und imperative. Imperative Programmierung ? Wikipedia fasst das im ersten satz schon ganz nett zusammen seh ich grad.

olle wörter, heisst aber im falle der imperativen (befehlsorientiert, nicht logik orientiert), das die alle recht ähnlich sin. du hast daten (entweder selbst angegeben oder irgendwo ausgelesen oder berechnet oder was weis ich ^^) und gibst befehle, was mit diesen passieren soll. a=1; a=a*2; haste eben 1*2 gerechnet. dann gibts noch gewisse basiskonstrukte wie diese schleifen. die sind in jeder sprache so ziemlich identisch aufgebaut (wiederhole eine befehlsfolge bis... halt ne schleife von behlen). also is latte ob du ne for schleife in java, c, c++, c# (sharp) oder php oder sonst was schreibst. gibt nur wenige ausnahmen. pascal zum bsp setzt befehlsblöcke nicht in {} sondern in BEGIN und END. aber die is au uralt *g* beim aktuellen isses eigentlich nen gewisser standard.

rekursion heisst, das sich eine funktion selber aufruft. is gerade bei so labyrinth problemen nen anwendungsfall. try and error dinger. gehe einen schritt vor (aufruf der selben funktions nur mit dem nächsten feld als parameter als bsp), wenn du da nich weiter kommst, gehe wieder zurück (die funktion wieder verlassen) und versuche einen anderen weg (wieder der aufruf bla, nur diesmal mit nem anderen feld). brauchst dabei auch immer ne abbruchbedingung, sonst vertieft der sich immerm ehr und irgendwann brichts ab (stack overflow ^^). wäre im labyrint dann halt der abbruch, wenn mans ziel erreicht hat. klingt sicher grad eher verwirrend als hilfreich, aber ich weis grad ned besser, wie ichs erklären soll *g*

ansonsten empfinde ich es persönlich immer als ansprechender, enn man theorie und praxis möglichst parallel macht. ich habe in weiterführenden schritten dann oft verständnisprobleme, wenn ich den praktischen nutzen ned kapierthab ^^ is so meine schwäche. was mir nich sinnvoll vorkommt, wird vergessen. frag mal meine freundin, wie das so is, wenn ich beschäftigt bin  da vergess ich gern alles um mich rum bis irgendwas geflogen kommt ^^


----------



## Miezekatze (23. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hmm, es gibt zum bsp deterministische programmiersprachen und imperative. Imperative Programmierung ? Wikipedia fasst das im ersten satz schon ganz nett zusammen seh ich grad.
> 
> olle wörter, heisst aber im falle der imperativen (befehlsorientiert, nicht logik orientiert), das die alle recht ähnlich sin. du hast daten (entweder selbst angegeben oder irgendwo ausgelesen oder berechnet oder was weis ich ^^) und gibst befehle, was mit diesen passieren soll. a=1; a=a*2; haste eben 1*2 gerechnet. dann gibts noch gewisse basiskonstrukte wie diese schleifen. die sind in jeder sprache so ziemlich identisch aufgebaut (wiederhole eine befehlsfolge bis... halt ne schleife von behlen). also is latte ob du ne for schleife in java, c, c++, c# (sharp) oder php oder sonst was schreibst. gibt nur wenige ausnahmen. pascal zum bsp setzt befehlsblöcke nicht in {} sondern in BEGIN und END. aber die is au uralt *g* beim aktuellen isses eigentlich nen gewisser standard.
> 
> ...




Ich bin so Bahnhof....... manchmal denk ich man merkt, dass ich ein Mädchen bin^^.... Ich bin genauso planlos wie vorher, ich hab ehrlich gesagt die Mehrheit überhaupt nicht verstanden^^

Ich kenn das persönlich aber auch mit dem vertieft sein, die kommen dann als an und wollen mir den Monitor ausmachen oder das Netbook aus der Hand reißen, so im Sinne "Halloooooo, ich bin auch noch da, hast du mich vergessen?!"  Voll schlimm^^


----------



## n0stradamus (23. März 2010)

Ich hab mir mal den Thread durchgelesen und irgendwie wird (vllt auch nur mir) nicht so ganz klar, was du wirklich wissen möchtest 

Du hast erwähnt dass Programmierung dich sehr interessiert. Da kann ich dir C++ empfehlen - ich habe ohne jegliche Erfahrung damit angefangen(so schwer wie behauptet wird, ist es nicht, es gibt aber immer was Neues zu entdecken^^)
Wenn du dir ein anständiges Lehrbuch besorgst, von Addison-Wesley z.B., verstehst du auch sehr schnell Begriffe wie Rekursion, Stack oder Heap, ohne besonders tiefgehende Vorkenntnisse zu haben. Java ist auch eine interessante Alternative, hier ist es wesentlich einfacher, eine grafische Oberfläche zu erstellen.
Allerdings sollte man beim Selbststudium auch wirklich motiviert sein, die Sprache zu lernen


----------



## Miezekatze (2. Juni 2010)

n0stradamus schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal den Thread durchgelesen und irgendwie wird (vllt auch nur mir) nicht so ganz klar, was du wirklich wissen möchtest



Das könnte evtl auch an meiner Unentschlossenheit und meiner Entscheidungsschwierigkeit liegen


----------



## SmOOthr3D (2. Juni 2010)

mmmh ist natürlich ne große Frage was mann genau machen will 
Hoffe das ich es mal halbwegs verstanden habe und nicht völlig falsch liege

kurz zu mir: bin 20 im moment Azubi im 2. Lehrjahr im Bereich FA Systemintegration, vorher habe ich ein Lehrjahr als Anwendungsentwickler gemacht.... das Jahr war leider etwas trocken und ich habe mir selbst etwas Visual Basic und asp.net anhand von Büchern beigebracht.

Da mir Asp.net sehr gefallen hat, habe ich mich mit Visual Studio auch mal wieder hingehockt ein Buch gekauft und Angefangen.
Ziel ist es an sich doublegamers.com hochzuziehen (is ne kleine Seite soll mal community,hosting etc. nach der Lehre werden)
Dafür habe ich mir mit paar Kumpels kleinen Server gebaut, der mit vmwar esxi läuft und ne kleine hardware Firewall als Schutz.

Wenn du mal schnuppern möchtest..., geh einfach auf asp.net da sind so kleine trainingsvideos unter get started und visual studio expressss kriegste umsonst!
In sachen VMware kann ich auch was beitragen.

Was für dich auch interessant seihen könnte wäre PhP (recht einfach zu lernen und eine mächtige sprache)

So reine Programmiersprachen würde ich auch c++ oder vb empfehlen, da gibts auch Ebooks im Internet 

Meiner meinung nach muss man hier und da schnuppern, bisserl ausprobieren, siehste ja was so an Programmieren diR Spaß bzw Erfolg bring. 
Natürlich setzt das voraus, das du dich irgendwann entscheidest was du machen möchtest 

Aber keine Angst selbst bei dir kommt das  da bin ich ganz sicher


----------



## Master_Nox (14. Juni 2010)

hallo was ganz anderes:

ich suche geile gut ausehende themen für vista (x32bit) kostenlos bitte 
wens geht bitte links hinterlassen


----------



## GaAm3r (14. Juni 2010)

1. Wie willst du das Thema bei Vista ändern ? Geht nur bei 7
2.


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juni 2010)

Master_Nox schrieb:


> hallo was ganz anderes:
> 
> ich suche geile gut ausehende themen für vista (x32bit) kostenlos bitte
> wens geht bitte links hinterlassen



 Aber richitg 
mfg


----------



## Miezekatze (14. Juni 2010)

dacht ich mir auch gerade, der kommt von Arschbacken auf Kuchen backen


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juni 2010)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> dacht ich mir auch gerade, der kommt von Arschbacken auf Kuchen backen



Ja^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juni 2010)

Master_Nox schrieb:


> hallo was ganz anderes:
> 
> ich suche geile gut ausehende themen für vista (x32bit) kostenlos bitte
> wens geht bitte links hinterlassen


Für Fragen und Probleme bitte einen eigenen Thread aufmachen und nicht in den von jemand anderen schreiben, aber das sollte sich jetzt auch schon erledigt haben.


Miezekatze schrieb:


> der kommt von Arschbacken auf Kuchen backen


Läuft bei mir immer anders rum...


----------

